# 30 gallon stocking help



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

I wanna make a mini tanganyika community.
Which would work best?
1.pair julidochromis regani
1.pair.Nealamprogus leleupi 
1.trio.lamprologus occelatus
Or
1.pair. Julidochromis ornatus.or 1 pair transciptus telmatochromos bifrenatus,1 pair brichardi or 1 pair vittatus?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

36 1/4 x 12 5/8 x 16 3/4


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Go for two species, and the fish on the first list are too big for a 36" tank (regani and leleupi). Not certain about the fish on the second list.


----------



## Jarrods (Sep 11, 2011)

Got the same tank with juvi calvus, (might outgrow it, swap for a small juli) similis and paracyps. Been working fine for 6 months, similis and paracyps are adult/breeding.

3 species can co exist happily in a 3' tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Paracyps are a decent third. With Tangs, since they grow so slow, I like to see how they are doing after two years to see how workable the stocking is. Especially calvus. :thumb:


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

i wanna make a mini tanganyika community 
Which would work best? 
1.pair julidochromis regani 
1.pair.Nealamprogus leleupi 
1.trio.lamprologus occelatus 
I want to have fishs in each level of the tank

or make a group of 
Julidochromis ornatus,transciptus telmatochromos bifrenatus,brichardi,vittatus 
(want to three pairs to form a group)

Im willing to listen to your options


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

My vote....

Julie Ornatus or J. Marlieri Gombi(6 to get a pair), 6 occies(rehome extra males to form a harem), 1 calvus (female if you can choose).


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Jarrods*
What kind of Julie?
So i should get a pair of each of the similis and paracyps? and of the Julie?


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

Can someone please help me. 
I have a 30 gallon tank.I wanted to have a mini community tank. 
Can someone list me three species that will live together? Beside shellies

I want to have some julies and shellies? 
Which julies and shellies can live together?

Option.1 .Should I jus go with a species only tank and have 
Pairs of telmatochromos brichardi,bifrenatus,vittatus?

Option.2 .Get a pairs of simills and paracpys and find a Julie can live with both of them?


----------



## dreamtheater993 (Jan 16, 2012)

I JUST put together a Tanganyika 30g tank yesterday. I bought 4 Lamprologus Ocellatus (Blue) and 4 Julidochromis Transcriptus. You need to insure that the occies have sufficient shells, and sufficient space between those shells. Also, I wouldn't recommend overstocking - these guys can be territorial, because it's hard to sex them when they are so young, you may end up with a bunch of males which will end in stressed out or dead fish. Both of the fish i got are bottom level fish, so keep that in mind if you wanted to get high swimmers.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Duplicate threads deleted.


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks
Are there any cichilds that are top swimmers that I can put in this tank?


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

And where did you get your fish at?


----------



## Jay808 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Jarrods*
Thanks 
Are there any cichilds that are top swimmers that I can put in this tank?
And where did you get your fish at?


----------

